
How to Architect a Web Scraping Solution: The Step-by-Step Guide - Ian_Kerins
https://blog.scrapinghub.com/architecting-a-web-scraping-solution
======
amandalucas
Great overview and intro to the process.

------
realslimshanky
Nice!

